# puppy's first season



## jan59 (Feb 9, 2010)

how do i know when my puppy is coming into season?:confused1:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

How old is she? You could expect her to come into season anytime from 6 months. 
From 6 months I blot the vulva twice a week with white tissue paper. It takes about 20sec to do so isn't time consuming at all. The initial signs of coming in season are: behaviour changes, sometimes clingy sometimes more aloof. More frequent urination (she may have a couple of accidents in the house), out on a walk dogs may start paying her more attention (male and female), about a week before she will become quite obsessive about cleaning herself, she may hump things (this is the time I blot her backend every day).

Remember to keep a clear record of seasons. Mark in a diary (I have a "dog diary" where all dog things are put). And cease from walking from first day of blood for 30 days


----------



## littledigger (Dec 29, 2009)

Our Charlie has also lost some of her appetite. She hardly touches her breakfast and leaves most of it, and lunch and dinner it seams like she doesn't like the food much but will eat it slowly (is this normal)?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Molly is our first female dog and tbh i dreaded her coming into season just because i didnt know what to expect, so i read many threads and searched internet for all the info i could so i would be prepared and know the signs, so from about 6 months i thought i was ready and she didnt have her forst season till she was 19 months, and she didnt show any signs at all, i had taken her our in the morning as usuall and there was no difference in her whatsoever, i came home from work and my son said i think molly is in season "think!!" it was unmissable when i looked at her i couldnt believe the swelling, i was told it was perfectly normal but i was still alarmed, you could see the swelling pushing through the fur on her backend (springer) that morning i saw nothing. Her behaviour didnt change at all, only midway when she was a complete tart she was standing for everything that moved, but before the obvious signs there was nothing to tell she was due in season so do keep checking because the morning i took her out she was off lead chasing around with all the other dogs, when in actuall fact if ide have known i would have been more carefull and kept her on the lead.


----------



## littledigger (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG. Our Charlie has got over the bleeding stage of her first season now and she is so so horny, :lol  Its so funny to watch her, she's fruity for anything that moves. I can't wait for this to be over. She is definately going to be spayed.


----------

